# Newest Doe..



## hornless (Oct 5, 2007)

from Kid's Corral! I am very excited to be getting this doe. Although there is a probability we will meet in PA for dropoff/pickup so I will not get to see all of the pretty KC goats, but I am very excited about her nonetheless! Especially since she is going to be bred to one of Carol and Duane's bucks before she leaves-probably Bobbin or Luzifer.
Her name is Black Velvet..

Sire: Caesars Villa TT Frankie
Dam: Kid's Corral LB Chenille

Here are some recent pics that Carol sent me..they said she is very sweet and are very excited about her potential!
http://i160.photobucket.com/albums/t190 ... _62601.jpg
http://i160.photobucket.com/albums/t190 ... Velvet.jpg


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

She is a beauty!!!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I really like her lean look, and she is a very pretty girl! Congratulations!


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

I wish I had a photo of her from our last show - she was there. Did you get Cayden?


----------



## hornless (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks everybody! I think I am going to be really happy with her. 

As to Cayden,
I am purchasing an adult doe from LV instead (hopefully-don't want to jinx anything), Hollywood, probably. I just wish the darned shipping wasn't so expensive! Also, I know you have a couple of KC goats, how do you like them? They seem pretty consistent to me. I am looking at another KC doe (not at KC) as well- she is very flashy and just recently had quints!


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

I do like my KC goats. Shipping is only getting more expensive - gas is through the roof. Air shipping is the way to go now, especially for the babies. But I am done buying, atleast for now. I need to work with my own lines for a while.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

nice girl. I hope she gives you some beautiful kids - will they be in your herd name?


----------



## fritzie (Oct 6, 2007)

very nice doe i am sure you will be very happy with her.


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Congratulations! She's a nice doe, I've seen her in person twice now. Once as a kid and last at Teena's show.


----------

